# Vigan, Philippines



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I saw pictures from this city in Philippines and I thought this city was really nice and interesting, but I didn't found any thread of the city, so I create this. Y hope people from Philippines will help with this thread and will post pictures

the location:

https://maps.google.es/maps?q=vigan...+Ilocos+Sur,+Ilocos,+Filipinas&gl=es&t=h&z=16

Is a city with an awersome colonial heritage, and it should be preserved!


Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


Vigan por onbangladesh, en Flickr


vigan ilocos sur por jcbacolores, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por Francis D, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por cb_agulto, en Flickr


Vigan cathedral por © billy jo lagazo photography, en Flickr


Vigan City por raρcom™ ᜉᜄ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por cb_agulto, en Flickr


Vigan por isla pinas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por Loc Anatalio, en Flickr


Vigan por laz'andre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr



Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo at Nigth, Vigan por Long4Short, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rowieagustin/7431367336/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bell Tower, Vigan por Long4Short, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por Long4Short, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo por Dy Jeric, en Flickr


Vigan Heritage por patrich photoclick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan City - Calesas Along Calle Crisologo por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

vigan church por airplane doc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kalesa in Vigan por loynon07, en Flickr


Vigan, Philippines por tomdreesen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VIGAN CATHEDRAL, ILOCOS SUR - Panorama por ama ronap, en Flickr


VIGAN CITY, ILOCOS SUR - Panorama por ama ronap, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VIGAN CITY, ILOCOS SUR - Panorama por ama ronap, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickvincentfr/8577170543/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickvincentfr/8578263282/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_0762 por rosythorny, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^
these photos are awesome! 
have you been in Vigan?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0724 por rosythorny, en Flickr


IMG_0760 por rosythorny, en Flickr


IMG_0758 por rosythorny, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VIGAN CITY HALL, ILOCOS SUR - Panorama por ama ronap, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Calesa (miniature) Vigan Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

repost from Vigan and Candon Cities, and Ilocos Sur Province


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Street Dining. More Fun in Vigan City, Philippines*









repost from Vigan and Candon Cities, and Ilocos Sur Province


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines por Dhonsky357 (D357) Busyness, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*The crowd in Vigan during the Holy Week*









repost from Vigan and Candon Cities, and Ilocos Sur Province


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por JohnnieShene, en Flickr


Vigan por JohnnieShene, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

geloboi0830 said:


> from Vigan for New 7 Wonders Cities


great picture!!! just what I was searching!

they should make this area much more paatonal than nowadays


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo por micamyx, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo por micamyx, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> you are in the international forum, so they will not let you post pictures without the link from where you take the picture


I've edited it already. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

geloboi0830 said:


> I've edited it already. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6055 por aahimself, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmetro/7660435266/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan Plaza perimeter por delzky, en Flickr


Vigan Plaza perimeter por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> great picture!!! just what I was searching!
> 
> they should make this area much more paatonal than nowadays


:cheers::cheers::cheers:
You can view it from here that the bell tower remains to be the tallest structure within the city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmetro/7660435266/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan por ZoqyPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

24 municipal building vigan por Philippines8, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

21 por dongwushengmingli, en Flickr


best team 09 por dongwushengmingli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Calle Crisologo, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by JonCarlosImages


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vigan - Padre Burgos House por delzky, en Flickr


Vigan - Burgos Museum front yard por delzky, en Flickr


Vigan - Burgos Memorial School East por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

geloboi0830, do you knew that in flickr you can take the uld code with link direct from the page??

if you click up of the picture in share(in my lenguague is compartir because it is in spanish), and then in html/bbcode, hosinng bbcode and the size of the picture you save time


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

6306. Vigan por kilo.mike, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ilocos Sur Capitol por delzky, en Flickr


Ilocos Sur Capitol por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buildings at the Heritage Site, Vigan por delzky, en Flickr


Vigan - City Hall por delzky, en Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmetro/7660435266/sizes/l/in/photostream/


There has been a great change from the Plaza Salcedo.
From the original one








from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603947&page=6








from ciudadfernandina.blogspot.com

to the latest one








by Edmaration









from http://aichannel.wordpress.com/2013/03/26/baro-nga-atraksion-iti-ilocos-sur/

http://www.edmaration.com/2013/03/vigan-dancing-fountain-plaza-salcedo.html


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Belfry*









by cb_agulto


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Baluarte, Vigan*

























by cb_agulto


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by BinVinMalaca


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Ayzi


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Photos by reymcaluagmd


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Kuya D


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Plaza Salcedo Before and After*









by Vigan for New7Wonders Cities


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Judy Gemson Aquino Bermudez


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Michael_JC


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by edmaration


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Obra19


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Fotografia ni Juan Ito


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Bon Banks


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Mark Allen Rabago


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*PLAZA MAESTRO*









by Edmar Guquib


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by Edmar Guquib


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

by joaquinnantonnio


----------



## EDMARATION (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Vigan City Dancing Fountain*
































































Photos by Mark Florendo


----------

